# Resources > Education Center >  >  Topics for Tutorials

## WolfBlade

I know that the tutorials section is really good with stuff to do with dreaming and sleeping and LDing, I was just wondering, for the people who run the site, what would be allowed to be a topic for a tutorial (areas would be fine).  I just don't want to write one and then have it not be accepted or  even get me banned...  That wouldn't be good...  And for everyone out there, what do you peeps think would be a good topic for some tutorials that we haven't covered?

----------


## dudesuperior

I should think that anything to do with dreaming would be a topic for the tutorials. I don't think there's a high chance of you getting banned for posting a tutorial (In the education section first), as long as it doesn't have anything rude or profoundly stupid.





> _Originally posted by WolfBlade_
> * for the people who run the site*



Oops!

----------


## wasup

You wouldn't get banned...why would you get banned?  

And um... suggest a topic.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by ataraxis_
> *You wouldn't get banned...why would you get banned? *
> 
> And um... suggest a topic.*



This is a Forum to try and educate and enjoy some camaraderie! 
What must you think of the staff?   ::?:  

And Yes, Suggest one.
The ones I wrote I was animate about. I did not write them for the sake of writing one. So unless you feel you have a considerable amount of knowledge and respect about the subject you are writing about, then you may want to consider why you wish to write one.
Perhaps you just want to help. That is terrific.
There are many ways to do that.   :smiley:

----------


## Burns

I didn't see a tutorial for dreamsigns. I can't remember, is that topic covered in detail within one of the other tutorials? 

I get a lot of questions about dreamsigns (and what they are and how you utilize them), so I was thinking a good tutorial would be nice to point people to.

----------


## Amethyst Star

I actually thought about looking into a tutorial for how to stop lucid dreaming.  Occasionally a natural will come here who's been LDing all their life and they just want to have a normal, uncontrolled dream.  It may sound wierd to some people but if it can help some people I think it'd be legitimate.

I think a good thing to do would be to compile links to a number of posts on a related topic here.  I'd say about 1/3 of the work is just getting all the information in one place.  Then someone who has more time may be more likely to rifle through those posts and compile something.

----------

